# Kickstart codes



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

Does this not work on hydra? I've tried numerous times and can't get it to work. 
My green and yellow lights blink in altering patterns but still end up in the tivo home screen. Remote is in IR mode and instructions are so simple I'm not sure what's the problem. Anyone been able to use any of the kickstart codes on hydra?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No, it only works during the booting process and does not matter what software its running.

TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm not sure then why I can't get this to run. Those are the same instructions I followed. I've read post on others who haven't been able to get this to work either.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

How have you been trying to get the KS?

To get to the KS, you have to restart the Tivo, wait for the yellow light blink and press Pause.


----------



## fburgerod (Oct 25, 2007)

I am also having problems getting the kickstart 54 to work. Out of six times I tried, after powering down, switching remote to IR and following the instructions with waiting for the yellow blinking light, etc, only once did I get the flashing green/yellow outcome and even then the 54 code did not register and it simply booted to the start-up screen. Why is it so hard?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Bad timing?


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> How have you been trying to get the KS?
> 
> To get to the KS, you have to restart the Tivo, wait for the yellow light blink and press Pause.


Yes sir and have followed instructions to the letter. I'm finding out from many that they too have never been able to get to the KS. It's not complicated and my roamio acknowledges the code, just never goes to the KS screen.


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

Just got confirmation in the Tivo group at FB that the problem seems to be hydra so I won't waste time trying to do this anymore. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

There is NO HYDRA on a Premiere. Even if what operating system was on the drive mattered, which it doesn't.

-KP


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

?????? WHO'S TALKING ABOUT A PREMIERE ? The only thing in common with the others I've talked to that can't run these codes is Hydra. They have bolts and so far I think I'm the only one with a Roamio pro that has this situation. Anyway, nothing to get all worked up about. I've moved on.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, you were...

Still doesn't matter what software is installed on the Hardware.

-KP


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

kpeters59 said:


> Well, you were...
> 
> Still doesn't matter what software is installed on the Hardware.
> 
> -KP


Show me where I mentioned premiere. Or do you not realize in what forum you are in much like how I mistakenly posted in the premiere forum the other day? I understand the software isn't supposed to matter. The folks with a similar problem in a Tivo Group page on FB are saying they used to be able to use KS 54 until they "upgraded" to TE4.

It be great for someone to show visual proof this is inaccurate.


----------



## pj1983 (Dec 26, 2016)

fburgerod said:


> I am also having problems getting the kickstart 54 to work. Out of six times I tried, after powering down, switching remote to IR and following the instructions with waiting for the yellow blinking light, etc, only once did I get the flashing green/yellow outcome and even then the 54 code did not register and it simply booted to the start-up screen. Why is it so hard?


I tried to run KS 54 on a TE3 Bolt with a 4TB upgraded drive over the weekend and never got it to work, as far as I can tell (never saw anything that looked like a SMART screen, anyway). I did get a KS 57 to work after three tries. I saw the green "BSOD" then turned the TV off; when I turned it back on after 30 minutes, I saw the normal TE3 interface. I'm not completely sure it worked as advertised given the warning of "This might take 3 hours" and the size of the drive.

It does seem like timing of button presses is critical.


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

pj1983 said:


> I tried to run KS 54 on a TE3 Bolt with a 4TB upgraded drive over the weekend and never got it to work, as far as I can tell (never saw anything that looked like a SMART screen, anyway). I did get a KS 57 to work after three tries. I saw the green "BSOD" then turned the TV off; when I turned it back on after 30 minutes, I saw the normal TE3 interface. I'm not completely sure it worked as advertised given the warning of "This might take 3 hours" and the size of the drive.
> 
> It does seem like timing of button presses is critical.


Thank you for your reply. I'll try KS 57 to see if I get the same result as yours. KS 54 is the code others like you have mentioned they can't get it to run even though the lights on the front panel flash in the way they would when it's done correctly.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Tivo premier can't get into kickstart mode

-KP


----------



## fburgerod (Oct 25, 2007)

kpeters59 said:


> Tivo premier can't get into kickstart mode
> 
> -KP


----------



## fburgerod (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm using a Roamio. But it just won't accept the commands despite multiple tries.


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

kpeters59 said:


> Tivo premier can't get into kickstart mode
> 
> -KP


 I must be dreaming :smirk:. Are you dense? Your link is to the premier forums sir. Jesus, do you still not realize what forum THIS thread is in? 
I'm assuming you either lack reading comprehension skills or are playing dumb. Did you not Read my response to Joe in That thread? Tivo premier can't get into kickstart mode

AGAIN We are in the ROAMIO FORUM, not the premiere.Got it? I realized that after Joe's response. I don't have time nor care to repeat this yet again to you. You've added nothing useful to this thread so put it and me on your ignore list. I'm trying to get input from others who can read and have common sense who are willing to help. I love this site and am not going anywhere. Last word is yours if you must have it, I'm too old for this stupidity.

Thank you to those who are actually trying to see if the KS codes work on your roamios.


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

fburgerod said:


> I'm using a Roamio. But it just won't accept the commands despite multiple tries.


Did the green and amber lights flash randomly after you put in the codes?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rey said:


> Thank you to those who are actually trying to see if the KS codes work on your roamios.


I just tried KS on a basic Roamio with TE3. No joy. Tomorrow I make sure it still works on a Premiere.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I just did it on a Premiere less than a week ago.

It worked as expected.

-KP


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Are you just pressing or holding Pause? Think I heard that it won't go into KS unless a tap of the Pause at the blink, on Roamio and Bolt).


----------



## fburgerod (Oct 25, 2007)

Rey said:


> Did the green and amber lights flash randomly after you put in the codes?


One time only. Put in the 54 and startup continued as normal. No KS screen appeared. All the other times I never got to the alternating flashing lights. Seems timing is critical.


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

JoeKustra said:


> I just tried KS on a basic Roamio with TE3. No joy. Tomorrow I make sure it still works on a Premiere.


Joe did it work? KP posted his premiere worked. So could it be hardware related? My neighbor has the same roamio as mine in the family room but he also has a premiere. I'll ask him if I can try the codes on his.


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> Are you just pressing or holding Pause? Think I heard that it won't go into KS unless a tap of the Pause at the blink, on Roamio and Bolt).


I just tap it when the amber light starts blinking. When I tap pause the light stays on. After I put in the code the amber and green lights start flashing in a alternate pattern.


----------



## Rey (Oct 6, 2015)

fburgerod said:


> One time only. Put in the 54 and startup continued as normal. No KS screen appeared. All the other times I never got to the alternating flashing lights. Seems timing is critical.


To make sure I'm understanding you correctly, you're saying when you have gotten KS to work there was no alternate flashing of the two lights on the left?

If that's what you mean it's where I'm getting confused a little bit.

What weakness has on their site describes exactly what I see. Maybe I should make a quick video of it.

*TIVO ROAMIO/ROAMIO PLUS/ROAMIO PRO/BOLT:*

1. If your remote control is in RF mode, you will need to put it in IR mode before running the kickstart procedure. Press *TiVo*+ *C* to enter IR mode. (To put the remote back in RF mode, press and hold the *TiVo+Green D* buttons until the amber light flashes.)

2. As the TiVo DVR restarts, the green LED light on the front bezel of the box will be lit.

3. When you see the yellow/amber light begin to flash, wait a second and then press and hold the *Pause* button on the remote for two seconds, then release it.

4. Within 5 seconds, press the kickstart code (see below) on the remote control.

5. If you are successful, the green and amber lights will blink in alternating patterns to indicate the code has been accepted.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rey said:


> Joe did it work? KP posted his premiere worked. So could it be hardware related? My neighbor has the same roamio as mine in the family room but he also has a premiere. I'll ask him if I can try the codes on his.


I entered KS 54 and the S.M.A.R.T. menu was displayed on my Premiere.


----------



## 53richart (Feb 26, 2019)

I am new to Tivo...Can someone explain to me what Kick Start is?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information

Like a back door to some diagnostics.


----------



## 53richart (Feb 26, 2019)

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information
> 
> Like a back door to some diagnostics.


Great! Thank you for the link. I will bookmark that "just in case".


----------



## fburgerod (Oct 25, 2007)

Rey said:


> To make sure I'm understanding you correctly, you're saying when you have gotten KS to work there was no alternate flashing of the two lights on the left?
> 
> If that's what you mean it's where I'm getting confused a little bit.
> 
> ...


Only one time, out of the countless meticulous attempts using Weaknees directions, have I got to the flashing green/yellow lights. I then entered 54, but it never went to a KS menu. It simply started Tivo as a normal reboot would. Have given up.


----------



## myklbear (Jan 12, 2015)

With the Romeo plus TE4, I have tried with tapping pause and holding pause 2 seconds and putting the code in and getting the flashing back and forth between green and yellow and it just boots normally. So unsuccessful for me also. Just bumping/updating to advise that nothing has changed and made it successful.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lose the two second delay. Just press the keys.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

I believe it's important to have the remote in IR before doing Kickstarts. It's been previously mentioned but I don't know that it's importance is often considered.


----------



## myklbear (Jan 12, 2015)

Followed weakknees directions to a T with only slight variants in timing.
Remote in IR mode, which I forgot to switch back and became aggravated it wasn't working .
Haven't heard of anybody making it work on a Romeo with TE4.
Can you take the HD out and run a test on a PC? Can you repair any errors and still have it work in the TiVo.?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

ThAbtO said:


> No, it only works during the booting process and does not matter what software its running.
> 
> TiVo Kickstart Codes and Information


Is there a kickstart code to get out of guided set up?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

woldsweather said:


> Is there a kickstart code to get out of guided set up?


As was posted, KS only works during power up.


----------

